

Features of Sanskrit - Some analogy to OOP. - deepGem
http://uttishthabharata.wordpress.com/2011/04/20/sanskrit/

======
tylee78
Sanskrit is an artificial language derived from Vedic. There is nothing
different with it when compared to other classical languages. Just a lot of
poetics led to a wide variety of synonyms and also compounds are easier to
create than in English, very much like German. Sanskrit has nouns and verbs,
of course it refers to objects like any other language. That said it was
considered until not long ago to be highly beneficial from an educational
standpoint to know at least one classical language - but ultimately because of
it's content and not it's highly inflected grammatical peculiarities.

~~~
deepGem
I don't think there's any such language called 'Vedic'. I don't know about
other classical languages but the emphasis in Sanskrit is on object properties
and not on the object itself. Yes it does have nouns and verbs but nouns are
not bound to objects, rather to the properties of the objects. Several
examples are quoted in the article.

